# Hostel/Droms



## Catalyst13 (Sep 9, 2009)

How is the hostel life in Pakistan? Is it safe to bring like a laptop computer or is there a lot of fear about things getting stolen? Also, the hostel you are staying at, do they give you free internet/how is the internet speed if I was to get the best one available in Pakistan?

Thanks for the Help


----------



## Catalyst13 (Sep 9, 2009)

i know tat many of you guys are going to med school and are living on campus/residence, so can someone please help me out here... :S


----------



## mhass24 (Jul 18, 2009)

My hostel sucks bigtime. There is fungus on the showers... dirt in the rooms.. poop stains in the toilet... and lethal amounts of arsenic in the shower/drinking water. No TV, no good canteen... it's balls.


----------



## Catalyst13 (Sep 9, 2009)

thanks for the info, also is it safe? Can you bring a laptop or not and which college do you go to?


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

Catalyst13 said:


> thanks for the info, also is it safe? Can you bring a laptop or not and which college do you go to?


Bro this is Pakistan, it's not Somalia. People here have laptops too and yes it's quite safe to bring one. I would suggest you get a room to yourself or if you have to room with someone get to him well enough before you bring a laptop or desktop.




No offense or nothing but I really get ticked off when overseas Pakistanis think they're some big shot Americans. You're not. You're all Pakistani, you all look Pakistani and nobody here gives a damn if you're from America or wherever. So please everybody bring down your ego!

The security situation here isn't even close to what CNN portrays, there is a lot of fun in Karachi and Lahore and yes even Islamabad. If you have the right crowd you can experience a lot fun here. Raves, parties...everything is here. 

So chill out, don't worry, bring whatever you need! #yes 

And most importantly, study! If the hostel/dorms aren't doing you justice, find a place outside or I would personally suggest you go to a college in a city where your immediate family or family members reside. In that way you aren't always dependent on the hostels and can go home time to time and live a normal life.

Hope this helps. Don't take anything personally, I've just read about people *****ing about Pakistan always...and then I ask them...why did you even bother coming? If you don't like it...go back.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

^Yeah okay, all the guy asked was if he could bring a laptop. Overseas pakistanis live *overseas*. They don't know what to expect other than what they see or hear about Pakistan in the news.

We encourage asking questions before they move all the way across the world.


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

MastahRiz said:


> ^Yeah okay, all the guy asked was if he could bring a laptop. Overseas pakistanis live *overseas*. They don't know what to expect other than what they see or hear about Pakistan in the news.
> 
> We encourage asking questions before they move all the way across the world.


They live overaseas, but they are Pakistani. They know Urdu or whatever language they speak so the adjusting isn't a problem. Yes, food poisoning, the dust, the noise this is all part of getting use to another country, but the constant "why did I come here" BS amazes me. If a person really wanted to study, then they wouldn't complain about the situation, and I'm not talking about Catalyst13, I've been reading a lot of weird stuff from some of them. They think as if they're really Americans. Quite foolish if you ask me, a Green Card doesn't make you white. #yes


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

No one has mentioned any of those things in this thread or any others as far as I know. Try to keep threads on topic or posts will end up being deleted. Thanks.


----------



## promotion (Jul 27, 2011)

Hostel life is not as amusing as u think!! I especially enjoyed the blinking my eyes and having my room cleaned part!I can imagine that hostel life for girls is kind of limited in Pakistan.Most hostels have a strict environment where girls are desperate for some freedom.


----------



## ania (Nov 24, 2010)

TheDoc said:


> They live overaseas, but they are Pakistani. They know Urdu or whatever language they speak so the adjusting isn't a problem. Yes, food poisoning, the dust, the noise this is all part of getting use to another country, but the constant "why did I come here" BS amazes me. If a person really wanted to study, then they wouldn't complain about the situation, and I'm not talking about Catalyst13, I've been reading a lot of weird stuff from some of them. They think as if they're really Americans. Quite foolish if you ask me, a Green Card doesn't make you white. #yes


 I was just passing through the Post and to THEDOC i was just like to say the guy asked a simple question which could have been answered more simply and in a motivating way. Theres no sin in asking a question especially when u have not been exposed to a certain situation n environment.U represent pakistan so try being more polite and motivating rather then criticizing anyhow no offense


and now to the orginal question of the post...Hostel life can take some time to adjust to but at the same time it can be great fun... it is safe to take the things only when you yourself can take complete responsibity of them. but to be extra careful after you go to hostel check the atmosphere out for the first month and then take your valuables on your own reponsibity because in hostel no one is responsible for others things#happy


----------

